# Hugh Hefner opens up about Holly Madison breakup



## Adrienne (Oct 9, 2008)

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Hugh Hefner is down a girlfriend. Hefner and Holly Madison, one of E!'s "The Girls Next Door," are no longer dating. Hefner said he's been "down in the dumps" about the split.

The 28-year-old model-actress stars in the reality series with Kendra Wilkinson and Bridget Marquardt as one of the 82-year-old publisher's girlfriends who live with Hefner in the Playboy Mansion.

"If Holly says it's over, I guess it's over," Hefner said in a telephone interview Wednesday. "She's still here in the house. Until a few days ago, we were still sharing the same bed."

Hefner was surprised to hear Madison discussing their breakup, but acknowledged he knew a split was imminent after he told Madison that they would never wed or have children.

In a video posted on TMZ.com Tuesday, Madison said she's no longer with Hefner. She also said she is "still filming stuff together" with Wilkinson and Marquardt.

Hefner said Madison learned the pair would never have children or get married six months ago, adding: "The fact that she was depressed after that, I didn't know at all. That was a revelation in the last days and weeks. Quite frankly, we thought when the time came, we would make a combined statement and we expected that combined statement would be somewhere in the weeks and months ahead."

"The Girls Next Door" premiered on E! in 2001 and is in its fifth season. Hefner said he and the three women are committed to a sixth season, but he plans to seek out new live-in lovers. Hefner said 19-year-old Playmate twins Karissa and Kristina Shannon are living in the mansion, but they're aren't his girlfriends â€” yet.

"It's now apparent there will be some new faces in my personal life and on the show," he said.

"There's been moments that I've been down in the dumps about all this, and (personal assistant) Mary (O'Connor) told me to cheer up and pointed out that there are girls lined up outside the front gate. At my age, that's hard to believe, but it seems to be true."

Hefner's relationship with his remaining two girlfriends â€” Marquardt, 35, and Wilkinson, 23 â€” may also be in flux. Hefner said Marquardt is in Europe filming the new Travel Channel series "Bridget's Beaches," and Wilkinson may soon move out of the mansion and get her own apartment. Hefner said E! is interested in spin-offs with all three women.

The Playboy mogul expects to maintain a business relationship and friendship with Madison, who â€” along with Marquardt â€” originally was one of seven girlfriends living with Hefner in 2001 after his separation from Kimberley Conrad. Wilkinson was later asked to move into the Playboy Mansion in 2004. Hefner said he may again seek out seven â€” or more â€” girlfriends.

"It's a big house," he said. "And I'm not going to live alone. I'm definitely not going to live alone."

Source: Hugh Hefner opens up about Holly Madison breakup - MSN TV News

Quote:
"It's now apparent there will be some new faces in my personal life and on the show," he said. He sure doesn't waste anytime lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha I heard about this earlier, Kendra and him are also no longer together. I'm surprised he kept Holly around this long..she's a little old for his taste lol jk


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2008)

I just heard this on Cosmo Radio.. Poor Heff.. Lol


----------



## speedy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm surprised this didn't happen earlier, since she's made it clear that she wants marriage and babies.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 10, 2008)

Ewwww. To even think that they all had sex is revolting!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

These are the two new girls (twins):

Quote:
Hugh Hefner, 82, likes 'em young, blonde ... and bad.






Turns out Hef's 19-year-old handpicked twin successors to the throne of Holly, Bridget and Kendra come with a checkered past. Karissa (left) and Kristina Shannon (right) -- who have recently moved into the Playboy Mansion -- were both busted by St. Petersburg, Fla. police for felony aggravated battery back in January. They both received probation and were ordered to pay restitution to the two victims.

Karissa also has a misdemeanor battery charge on her record from 2007. Atta girl!

Playboy had no comment.

UPDATE 6:40 PM PT: We just talked to a relative of one of the victims and here's what they tell us went down. The twins went out after work with one of their Wing House co-workers, Erica Civello, to a house party. Kristina allegedly started arguing with Erica, and Karissa came up behind her and hit Erica over the head with a bottle of beer and they both "jumped her." Erica suffered a concussion.

Source

Figures they're from around here (the Tampa Bay area)! lol!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 10, 2008)

19!! That's disgusting...


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 10, 2008)

It's about time this Holly girl opened her eyes and moved on. I agree with Angela, it's disgusting!! She needs to find a real man who can give her those things.

Oh and sheesh @ the two new twins.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 10, 2008)

I love those girls... not going to judge their lifestyle or their sexual backgrounds, but they all seemed very fun and genuine with each other and with the Hef.

If anything else, they were all very entertaining.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 10, 2008)

Eww 19! He was 63 when they were born! Well, I guess he's one of the only men in the world who can get away with this and with plenty of it lol.

And here comes the third wheel:






Amy Leigh Andrews


At least she can legally drink (24) but still really young.

The twins:


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 10, 2008)

in the mug shots..check out the first girls eyebrows..nice!


----------



## prettylynn (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I think its sad that a relationship ended. Also at the same time although he seems like a very nice old man imo he is just another old perv who wants something new all the time. When women have younger partners they're cougars, why is it ok for him? He is almost a pedophile! I also agree with Angela gross.


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are the two new girls (twins):


Source

Figures they're from around here (the Tampa Bay area)! lol!

this is terrible.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 11, 2008)

kind of disturbing that they're only 19... they're a lot prettier when they're not being jailed, LOL.

I'm not going to judge their lifestyle but I do think 19 is way too young for this kind of thing bearing in mind how old he is! EEK!!

I heard that Holly was dating that kris angel person. She really does have shockingly bad taste in men IMO! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 11, 2008)

Controversy tends to be Hughs specialty! I wonder if she would have stuck around for so long if she knew earlier Hugh felt like that, poor girl.

I think Hugh has some kids that are around these new twins ages.. I would be terribly grossed out if my Dad started dating a girl my age!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 11, 2008)

Hugh Hefner icks me out more than the dirty old neighbor guy in Family Guy.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hugh Hefner icks me out more than the dirty old neighbor guy in Family Guy.
http://tvmedia.ign.com/tv/image/arti...1162591879.jpg

Me too! At least he's openly about being a perv. Hugh Hefner is gonna orgasm a heart attack one of these days.


----------



## amber_nation (Oct 11, 2008)

Kendra was on the Chelsea handler show on E! and said she has to lock her bedroom door all the time now because of all the new girls wondering around the mansion. So looks like Hugh is auditioning a lot of new girls. Holly was on the show a week earlier and implied that she was being replaced by twins.


----------



## nanzmck (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sure Hef will be fine with his new blondes, but if he puts them on the show, there's no way I will watch! I liked the other girls for some reason, they had more of a personality than the typical man fantasy of TWINS.

And what happened to Bridget?


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 13, 2008)

I wonder if Bridget will be able to compete with 19 year old twins.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 14, 2008)

That sucks... but she should've known long ago his old ass wasn't going to commit or produce sperm. She's been "trying" to get preggars for years now and nothing. Kendra and Bridgette never seemed "in love" with Hef... especially Kendra, she always made some sort of old people jokes and how it was gross and then backtrack and realize who she was with.

I wouldn't mind seeing a spin-off... Hef annoys me with his gross laugh and gross dance.


----------



## McRubel (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lauren84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif in the mug shots..check out the first girls eyebrows..nice! HAHA! Double eyebrows. Hot!
1) I don't think Holly looks 28. Honestly, she looks older to me.

2) She was just using him to get pregnant with the hopes that it would seal the deal on his inheritance. IMO she's a gold-digger and once she realized she wasn't secured in his will, she flew the coop. Sad. He knew it all along, I'm sure.


----------

